# Diabla's Hips!!



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I was sent the inform and pics of the X-Rays and the scanner.

The radiologist states that Diabla is "a-0"
















Here are her X-Rays. I also have some pics hor her scanner, but they are harder to read and a couple of pics really don't say much.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Pretty x rays! congrats


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is great!!!! Hooray for good hips!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YAAAHOOOO Diabla and super hips!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Brightelf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here!!!


----------

